# pontoon registration



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

anyone know where to go on the net to renew pontoon boat registration (because it has a motor)? I tried the dmv website but can't find any for small boats.


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

Just go my renewal notice today for my Pontoon. The web address is http://www.renewalexpress.utah.gov
I about choked when I saw the renewal amount ($37.50) ouch. My car was less than that.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah, but that wants more things filled in than i have. All i have is the #'s and letters that are on the plate to identify the boat. (#'s on sticker as well as the big letters and numbers).


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

If you have your registration papers from last year should have on them the VIN/HIN number that the DMV assigned to your pontoon. The license plate number is the letters and numbers that you put on the boat. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks thunderstick


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Thunderstick said:


> Just go my renewal notice today for my Pontoon. The web address is http://www.renewalexpress.utah.gov
> I about choked when I saw the renewal amount ($37.50) ouch. My car was less than that.
> Hope this helps.


It should not be that much to register. They have something wrong, it sounds like. At one point they had my 36lb thrust motor as a 36 HP and were charging me to much. When I complained and explained that it was about 1.2 HP they lowered the registration to $8.
It had to do with the value of the motor. A brand new 36 lb is about $125, they were figuring that a 36 hp was worth a couple of grand.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

My alum 14' went to 37.00 this year because they tacked on an additional 10.00 for corridor preservation for the legacy highway of coarse they do this now and then when it comes time to build in 20 or 30 years they will need another tax increase to pay for it because they will have already spent the money they are stealing from us now! :evil:


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thunderstick said:


> Just go my renewal notice today for my Pontoon. The web address is http://www.renewalexpress.utah.gov
> I about choked when I saw the renewal amount ($37.50) ouch. My car was less than that.
> Hope this helps.


The registration on my pontoon was the same amount. All of these rates have at least doubled in the last two years. You are not going to register anything for $8.00 - so fugeddaboudit.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just registed a rubber raft with an electric motor for the first time and it was $73 friggin dollars! I think next year I might just chance the ticket for the couple of times a year it come out!


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Just wondering if any one has ever been checked or ticketed.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

cazmataz said:


> Just wondering if any one has ever been checked or ticketed.


I've never been checked or seen anybody get checked. I sure wish they would get after it though. I see a lot of craft with motors that are not licensed.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

.45 said:


> cazmataz said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if any one has ever been checked or ticketed.
> ...


I watched a few toons get check at Willard and they got off the water for no PFD and one may have got it for no registration with motor . They didn't even check me _(O)_


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> I just registed a rubber raft with an electric motor for the first time and it was $73 friggin dollars! I think next year I might just chance the ticket for the couple of times a year it come out!


I'm telling you, there is something wrong, your being overcharged.

I am sitting here looking at the renewal on my 19' I/O and it's $52.50. $25 as it's age based fee (1995) and $27.50 registration fee.
The trailer for said boat is $10 age based fee and $11 for the Registration fee.

So, the 19' I/O boat/trailer combo is the same as your little blow up raft with an electric motor? No I don't think so. 
You need to tell them the raft and motor combo is worth like $200 and get it straightened out.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> I watched a few toons get check at Willard and they got off the water for no PFD and one may have got it for no registration with motor . *They didn't even check me* _(O)_


Maybe you're just too unapproachable !!! -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive never gotten checked on mine, a few times at Rockport the guys rode right by me in their boat. So i stopped displaying my numbers on my toon, (they kept falling off anyways). I still keep my registration papers in there with me tho. I think mine cost like no more then 20 last year? I cant remember but my renewal is comin up around June, Ill see how much it costs.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Ive never gotten checked on mine, a few times at Rockport the guys rode right by me in their boat. So i stopped displaying my numbers on my toon, *(they kept falling off anyways).* I still keep my registration papers in there with me tho. I think mine cost like no more then 20 last year? I cant remember but my renewal is comin up around June, Ill see how much it costs.


Paint 'em on lazy boy..... _(O)_

You could go buy some under water, high tech epoxy paint for 200 bucks a gallon or just use regular latex paint like I did. Clean the surface first with alcohol, these have been on for over a year now....


----------

